# Shih Tzu's and poddy training!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a Shih Tzu pup and she will be close to 4 months at the end of the month! The problem I am having is that she is showing no signs comprehending going outside to do her business! I have been crate training her for weeks now and she is continuing to pee and poop in the crate! I mean it is hard to crate train when she is going in her crate and holding pen! This is getting to be very aggravating! I did read before we got the dog that Shih Tzu's can be more difficult to train than other breeds and I am finding it to be true! My Vet also said this and this is from his own experience having a Shih Tzu. Any other Shih Tzu owners with a puppy that was difficult to poddy train? Any tips what you used to break the dogs of going in the house?? 

We also have a 4 yearold Cockapoo that is bell trained, I would love to accomplish this with the new puppy, but I do have my work cut out for me!! Thanks


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Shih Tzu x Maltese and found them easy to housetrain. I would say if she is going in her crate, she probably still needs to go outside more often. I crated them at night alongside the bed so I could hear them if they started to fuss, and take them outside. During the day, I just made sure they went outside often, especially after sleeping. I kept them confined to my kitchen where I could keep a close eye on them and just put them in the crate if I was busy, but not for very long without taking them outside.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

How often are you taking him out? A puppy that young doesn't always realize they have to go until it's too late. So, prevention is the key. Prevent accidents by taking him out often.

Also, I never used a crate for potty training. I always just kept the pup in my direct line of sight, out and about in the living area, that way I could see when they showed signs of needing to go. Sometimes, when they're in the crate, you can't see when a pup is showings signs they need to go. And, young pups don't always tell you.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

I am taking her out every 30 minutes? Believe me, she gets to go outside!


----------



## Geogirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 7 year old shih tzu, honestly (sorry to say!) he was pretty easy to potty train. Maybe even a bit easier than the larger breed puppy we have now.

We honestly didn't really use a crate though. He was crated when we weren't home, and at night right by our bed. Otherwise, during the day I used the "watch like a hawk, follow him everywhere, constantly" method LOL. And I mean literally, everywhere, eyes constantly on him. I guess it was more a matter of him training ME to know his potty signals (sniffing, spinning) The SECOND I saw anything that looked like the "potty dance" we'd head outside. If he went, he got mega-treat-jackpot (freeze dried liver, favorite of all my dogs I've had and at first I save it as the potty only treat) and tons excitement from me. We got him at 12 weeks, and he was pretty much trained by 14 weeks and within another couple weeks or so he would go to the door totally on his own and bark to ask to go out (we'd never heard of the bell thing, though we are doing it now with our new pup). Other than the occasional accident when we gone too long and his small bladder couldn't take it, that's been it for almost 7 years now.

If she has no issue with going in her crate, I'd probably take a different approach for now, because the idea behind crate training working is that they DON'T like to go in their crate. You could also leash her to you in the house, I've done that as well. Maybe you will get a better chance to learn her body language and she has more of a chance to let you know she needs to go if she isn't in her crate?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Geogirl said:


> I have a 7 year old shih tzu, honestly (sorry to say!) he was pretty easy to potty train. Maybe even a bit easier than the larger breed puppy we have now.
> 
> We honestly didn't really use a crate though. He was crated when we weren't home, and at night right by our bed. Otherwise, during the day I used the "watch like a hawk, follow him everywhere, constantly" method LOL. And I mean literally, everywhere, eyes constantly on him. I guess it was more a matter of him training ME to know his potty signals (sniffing, spinning) The SECOND I saw anything that looked like the "potty dance" we'd head outside. If he went, he got mega-treat-jackpot (freeze dried liver, favorite of all my dogs I've had and at first I save it as the potty only treat) and tons excitement from me. We got him at 12 weeks, and he was pretty much trained by 14 weeks and within another couple weeks or so he would go to the door totally on his own and bark to ask to go out (we'd never heard of the bell thing, though we are doing it now with our new pup). Other than the occasional accident when we gone too long and his small bladder couldn't take it, that's been it for almost 7 years now.
> 
> If she has no issue with going in her crate, I'd probably take a different approach for now, because the idea behind crate training working is that they DON'T like to go in their crate. You could also leash her to you in the house, I've done that as well. Maybe you will get a better chance to learn her body language and she has more of a chance to let you know she needs to go if she isn't in her crate?


 Well another month and still no sign of this dog giving me any type of signal that she would like to go outside! I have been taking her out about every 30 minutes and when she goes, I congratulate her, I really make a big celebration about it and then I reward her with a Wellness training beef Jerky treat! Both my dogs go nuts for these. One thing is that she is learning to stop on my command now. She has been darting off and hiding from me and ignoring my calls. She also keeps her distance from me and will run back when I approach her or try to pick her up, but again the last week, she has been getting better with that. She will now follow me in the house, where before she would come close then run back. This has really been very frustrating, especially when we need to leave and she decides to play her little games. It really makes me wonder that this pup is smart enough to run and hide from me, but she will not alert me to go outside, crazy! She is a great dog, I just wish that she would just give me a little sign that she understands about going outside!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

What type of signal are you wanting her to give? 
We have adult dogs, and they don't really do anything to alert us that they need to go out. The most that they do is, Harper will come and stand right in front of me, and just look at me, and Abby will go stand in the middle of the kitchen. But, they don't bark or go stand by the door or anything.

If you want a specific alert signal, you've got to teach it.
Otherwise, things like sniffing the ground more than normal, or being a bit agitated, or circling one area over and over are all signals that a puppy has to pee/poop. 

Really, at this point, I wouldn't even EXPECT a puppy 5 months old to alert you they need to go out by barking or whining or standing by the door. Some pups may be able to, but, at this point, your puppy isn't in complete physical control of her bladder anyway (and won't be until at least 6 months of age). So, sometimes, she doesn't realize she has to pee in enough time to do something like walk over to the door.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Some dogs never signal to go out. I've had Cupid for going on three years now, and he's let me know he needs to go out a handful of times (and he is nearly five years old). You just need to do let her out on a schedule. Remember that a four-month-old pup still does not have full bladder control.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have three Shih Tzu x Maltese in the house. They are very well housebroken but two of them do not ask to go out, the third does bark if she is desperate to go out. I ask them if they have to go out. If they don't head for the door, I know they do not have to go out. Actually the one who does bark when she wants to go out, did not do it until she was three years old.


----------



## jordanbrown (May 7, 2015)

Kyllobernese said:


> I have three Shih Tzu x Maltese in the house. They are very well housebroken but two of them do not ask to go out, the third does bark if she is desperate to go out. I ask them if they have to go out. If they don't head for the door, I know they do not have to go out. Actually the one who does bark when she wants to go out, did not do it until she was three years old.



Dogs should be treated as a part of your family because once they are comfortable with you, they will treat you like nothing less. All they demand is your love and affection. In return, you get the most loyal companions for a life time.

I am a proud dog owner. If you have recently brought a puppy, surely you will have some problems to train him at first. But, this does not mean that you should give up. All you require is to set a routine and be patient and you will slowly see good results.

Never use physical abuse on your pet because this will drive them away from you. You need to groom them with love so that they trust you completely. This is what i did when i bought a shih-tzu puppy. 

Here are some links i'm mentioning that will help you with the problems that you are having with your puppies:

www.dogster.com/

http://www.shihtzuweb.com/sp-shih-tzu-puppy-4.html

www.dogshaming.com

packdog.com/

tell me if they were of any help to you. Thank-you!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please not that the post you're responding to is 3 years old and the original poster has not visited the forum since 2013.


----------



## jordanbrown (May 7, 2015)

RonE said:


> Please not that the post you're responding to is 3 years old and the original poster has not visited the forum since 2013.


I am aware that the post is three years old. But, i think that the information i have shared can help others (who are/aren't the members of this forum) with the problems they are suffering with their pups. 

Thank-you


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

You are correct, I have been inactive, but I am still here! Also aquired another Shih Tzu pup in-between. Greatest dogs ever!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the info. Still have problems with dogs peeingin the house, so much they have ruined my carpet. We are having hard wood floors put in as I speak. We have wanted floors for sometime, but also carpet is toxic and will not have to worry about dog pee anymore. Having 3 dogs it is tough to find which one is peeing. It does not happen often, but time to time I find spots and again I don't know who is doing it as they are very sneaky and I never see them do it.


----------

